# Jack Dempsey gender ID



## Mousefeathers (Feb 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell the gender of this JD? My skills are pretty pathetic.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like a girl to me, the chin blue and the overall body color are consistent with female. Fins are short, but that is probably the least dependable characteristic.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

female, colour under gill plates and head shape looks female.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

And a very nice looking jd to :thumb:


----------



## Mousefeathers (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! It belongs to a friend, I helped her through texting images, that was the best looking and thought it was female but needed confirmation although she didnt mind either way, the female should have a more mellow personality.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Mousefeathers,

Did your friend buy it? That is a great looking what appears to be female JD. The coloration on the fins is so vibrant.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Mousefeathers (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, she was sending me pics of each one, I saw this one and had her grab it up. She was very washed out when she was brought home but has gained color nicely. She is in a 55 with a small group of giant danios.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry ! but must say again Quality JD.


----------



## Mousefeathers (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got an update and Nera (the JD) has taken to killing of the danios. My friend knew this was a possibility when stocking them but opted for the danios since she was getting picked at by the silver dollars she had tried.

Would nera be better off solo, or is there something else that may be a better fit? How about another female JD, or is that too much for a 55?


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Mousefeathers said:


> I just got an update and Nera (the JD) has taken to killing of the danios. My friend knew this was a possibility when stocking them but opted for the danios since she was getting picked at by the silver dollars she had tried.
> 
> Would nera be better off solo, or is there something else that may be a better fit? How about another female JD, or is that too much for a 55?


Female jds will have to have a pecking order if they are similar in size this will mean violence until one backs down, to become the bullied !


----------



## Mousefeathers (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it doable in that size tank? I know smaller space means more aggression and Nera has clearly starting throwing some weight around. I also understand everything really depends on the individual personality of the fish and it really is all iffy. Is there any other dither that can hold its own without becoming lunch or becoming a problem itself?


----------

